# Need help on rubik's cube speech: 2-3 minutes



## stinkocheeze (May 13, 2010)

I know that I am going to do a speech on Rubik's Cubes, but what should I talk about?

General stuff: intro to speedcubing, method, history
Why I love the rubik's cube

etc.


----------



## ianini (May 13, 2010)

It's your paper, not ours; It's your decision to pick what you'd wish to talk about.


----------



## no1337cube (May 13, 2010)

Here are a few links.
http://www.rubiks.com/World/Rubiks history.aspx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speedcubing
TBH you could google or wiki -.-ll'


----------



## wing92 (May 13, 2010)

i don't think 2-3 minutes is long enough to include hardly anything on method so i would stick mainly to history, why you cube, maybe stick in that the cube isnt that hard to solve. if you get to hold a cube while you talk, you could maybe include an example solve or talk about how it's not really 54 stickers, it's 20 pieces and take out an edge to explain that.


----------



## Anthony (May 13, 2010)

I did a speech about the history of cubing/cubing in general about a month ago. It went really well, but it's about 8 minutes long. I could send it to you if you want?


----------



## Edmund (May 13, 2010)

It's not the best topic for a 3 minute speech (which IMO is super short and you should be able to write a speech on your own if it's only 3 minutes) but I think it's far too broad for three minutes. Just do why it's fun and then maybe tell people places online where they can learn.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 13, 2010)

Talk about how you started.


----------

